
Amazon Honeycode: Yet Another No-Code Contender - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/06/26/amazon-honeycode-yet-another-no-code-contender/
======
mimixco
This article is good reminder that "no code" doesn't mean "no programming." If
a person can figure out the logic to wire something like this together, they
_are_ programming. The tough part about coding isn't syntax or typing, its
architecture, logic, and dataflow and these "no code" platforms still expect
people to figure all that out.

